# Maasmond



## Bob S

Just seen an old Dutch dredger at Tilbury, Built in 1931, she looks great for her age.


----------



## John Rogers

So do I.


----------



## Degzie

from Dredgepoint.orgGeneral properties
IMO number: 8862129 

Callsign: PFQY 
Vessel type: WID Water Injection, Self-propelled 
Flag: NL 
Owner: Van Der Kamp International Dredging BV 
Manager: Van Der Kamp International Dredging BV 
Built in: 1931 
Shipyard: Stettiner Oderwerke AG. 
Physical properties
Length (OA): 49.65 m 
Width: 12 m 
Draft (loaded): 2 m 
Total power: 1369 kW 
Dredging depth: 25 m 
Page review
Status: Active 

looking good for a craft of her age!!


----------

